# Seaton Heights Hotel & Gym - Sept 2010



## Saz123 (Sep 19, 2010)

This site is huuuuuuuuuuuuuge! There was plenty to see and explore here at this complex in east Devon, including old WW2 remains and the gym that is situated just a few steps from the dining hall. There are about 25 appartments each with a bathroom, some were in fairly good condition and must have been lived in recently. The reception and dining hall was pretty trashed and the swimming pool green, finally, the gym was a massive building filled with a lot of junk. One thing's for sure, it must have been a busy place back in it's hayday!

After researching, i found that planning permission has been granted to turn the whole complex into a new eco-friendly spa holiday park..














































Laundry Room...





























Dining hall..









The view out...




WW2 Shelter



















thought i'd squeeze a quick work out in before we left..



Thanks for looking!


----------



## King Al (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool find Saz, like the pool and the Shelter


----------



## Simon-G (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pics, love that the windows up the kind of spiral staircase. Good to see it will still remain a holiday park once rebuilt.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice photos Saz, thats the most excercise you have done this year!!


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 19, 2010)

Been here 3 times now. Shame that the place has been so vandalised. Did you find the script for the low budget film that was made here? It was in one of the hotel rooms, 11 i think!


----------



## Saz123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> Been here 3 times now. Shame that the place has been so vandalised. Did you find the script for the low budget film that was made here? It was in one of the hotel rooms, 11 i think!



ahhh no i didn't! that sounds great though, will have to go back and make a second trip see if i can find it!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad to see that you made it there. 
I can't believe how trashed it's gotten since I last visited. None of the rooms were openable then. It's really very sad to see the lovely Art Deco windows smashed.  
Good report, Saz.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 19, 2010)

Good report Saz - thanks


----------



## stridersraven (Oct 29, 2010)

the script is now in room 4 on the ground floor guys, the one with the suitcase in if youre going off to look for it. the place is absolutely trashed.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 29, 2010)

Good grief, that place has gone downhill since Foxy first reported on it. Still love that curved stairway, and the curved windows, excellent place.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Good grief, that place has gone downhill...


Breaks my heart, Sal.  It was one of those places that had a really special feel to it and was wonderful for a mooch and for taking photos. I won't be going again. 
And if I _ever_ find out it was so-called explorers who caused the damage, then they can be assured that they'll have to sew 'em back on! lol:


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great stuff indeed..Foxy get them needles out ready for action!!


----------



## big_si (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been here 3 times now and it is a bit of a state. The squash court was my favourite part, even found a racquet and ball lying around somewhere.

Didn't find the shelter though?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> ..Foxy get them needles out ready for action!!


Nah, they can sew their own back on...I'll just be the one to rip them off! 



big_si said:


> Didn't find the shelter though?


There are two, but they're more like small Nissen Huts rather than Anderson Shelters, as they're above ground. I don't know, as I haven't been able to find any concrete evidence, but the site may have had connections with RAF Branscombe Radar Station during WW2. Perfect for masts, which it's still used for today.


----------



## mcspringzy (Nov 2, 2010)

OH MY LORD. I cannot believe how trashed that place is!!! Last time I went there it was untouched, completely locked down and inaccessable. I only went there once about two years ago, same as foxy, I certainly wont be going back.


----------



## Saz123 (Nov 2, 2010)

i am hopefully going to revisit this place soon, i've just got a new camera and the sound of that film script lying around the place has made me ever more intrigued!


----------

